
Ask HN: Are there any free leal texts available for entrepreneurs - TheAuditor
I am looking forward to learn basic law including criminal law just because it might be helpful. Are free texts available online for the same?
======
cpburns2009
You have a typo in your title. "leal" should be "legal".

